# Roman practice of throwing out unwanted babies with the rubbish



## Eoghan (Jul 4, 2011)

I am aware of the roman practice which was changed by christian influence. What I would like to get a link on is the aborted baby thrown out with the rubbish and found amongst rubbish sent to be incinerated at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary.

Anyone got a link?

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

Live Baby Left in Trash from Botched Abortion | InjuryBoard Northern Virginia Florida

LATE TERM ABORTION IN AUSTRALIA Australia

Have we really progressed that far or are we squandering our Judeo-Christian inheritance without even realising it!


----------

